# need code for excision of a thrombosed vein



## michellelgrd (Oct 22, 2009)

pt presents with a thrombosed vein over the dorsum of the left wrist which was excised.

any suggestions?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 23, 2009)

look at 34490 see it that will work.


----------

